# Alleged burglar showers, cuts hair, makes chicken



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

...and watches TV. What the??? 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100120...zZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawNhbGxlZ2VkYnVyZ2w-


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What was this guy thinking?!?!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess he felt dirty after breaking in so he took a shower.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

must have been quite the appetite he worked up to decide to fry up some chicken!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

move along nothing to see here just cleaning up a little


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Martha Stewart must be a repeat offender. Maybe she is just institutionalized...hey, she can mistaken for a man!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Martha Stewart must be a repeat offender. Maybe she is just institutionalized...hey, she can mistaken for a man!


I wasn't thinking Martha, but could definitely see this as being an institutionalized individual wanting to go back to prison or possibly even a homeless person.


----------

